# Galveston Bay Fishing Report 1-12-11



## Capt. Alan (Apr 24, 2008)

:smile: Woke up this morning and WOW was it cold! Jan. is usually a slow month for us as far as booking trips. The weather can cause havoc on us and most people just don't want to get out on the water on these cold days. Now when we are able to get out we can have some productive days. Fishing the West Bay area or the far upper Galveston Bay area are the places to go. Using soft plastics have worked for us. Darker colors are working good along with Chicken on a chain. Mid morning has been good, but if you can get out on an afternoon outing, you will catch more fish. Looking for bait & slicks is still the key. Remember that when it is cold you have to slow down your presentation and as the day warms you can catch some fish in the shallows. We will get back on the water on a regular basis at the end of Feb. I will post more reports then. Hope all you have a great 2011. Until next time, see you on the water.

Capt. Alan
www.galveston-fishing.com
www.galvestonbayfishingteam.com


----------

